
Finding the Chorus of a Song Using Auto-correlation - johndcook
http://bpchesney.org/?p=715
======
snissn
I feel like taking a song, looking up the lyrics, and then applying
autocorrelation to the lyrics to calculate the chorus isn't the best way of
calculating the chorus..

looking for lines that repeat for example would be much more effective

